# Spanish flu of 1918: Cause of death



## Jambi (Feb 11, 2014)

> People were killed by common bacteria found in the upper respiratory tract, according to research uncovered by F. William Engdahl: “The 20 to 40 million deaths worldwide  from the great 1918 Influenza Pandemic were NOT due to ‘flu’ or a virus,  but to pneumonia caused by massive bacterial infection.”
> The NIAID press release did not, however, address what caused the  bacterial infections, but research by Dr. Karen Starko does.  She  implicates aspirin, dovetailing with the NIAID research on pneumonia  from massive bacterial infection, and goes further in also explaining  the extreme rapidity of death:
> “Mortality was driven by 2 overlapping  clinical-pathologic syndromes: an early, severe acute respiratory  distress (ARDS)-like condition, which was estimated to have caused  10%-15% of deaths (sequential autopsy series are lacking); and a  subsequent, aggressive bacterial pneumonia “superinfection,” which was  present in the majority of deaths.”



https://foodfreedom.wordpress.com/2011/07/09/bayer-and-death-1918-and-aspirin/


----------



## Jambi (Feb 11, 2014)

Read about the dosage and effect.

Insofar as daily aspirin, there are far more ways to accomplish the same thing without the negative side effects.

However, as the title to the post indicated, it talks about the pneumonia that caused the high mortality rate during the epidemic of 1918.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 11, 2014)

It used to be that natural "aspirin" was made using willow bark, which has the helpful benefits, but not the side effects that the synthetic aspirin pills have; so it is no wonder that they can be toxic if too much is used.
That was a very interesting article about the aspirin being over used and actually shutting down the immune system,and allowing the bacteria to produce the pneumonia,  thus causing the death of most of the people.
I had read somewhere about people that used natural treatment surviving the epidemic, and that makes sense because those people would not have been taking aspirin pills.

Just like we were told that margarine was better than butter, and that processed sugar and flour still had all the nutrients we need, we were being told that medications like this were safe and effective, even though they were synthetic.
Now, more and more people are starting to turn back to the old ways, and use natural healing plants and foods. 
It is still pretty controversial, with some people relying totally on modern medicines, and others using only natural treatments.

My thought is that both can be helpful, depending on the cause of the ailment, and the ability of the medicine to treat that ailment, without harming the individual.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Feb 12, 2014)

Who loves ya baby(aspirin)?


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok, so what has caused the hundreds of deaths from flu in the united states so far this year?


----------



## That Guy (Feb 12, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> Ok, so what has caused the hundreds of deaths from flu in the united states so far this year?



Influenza.


----------



## Jambi (Feb 12, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Influenza.




Ding Ding Ding!!!!


----------



## Jambi (Feb 12, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> Ok, so what has caused the hundreds of deaths from flu in the united states so far this year?





[h=3]Aspirin Side Effects[/h]





> There are many many aspirin side  effects. Some of them are less harmful, but some of them are deadly. In  fact, in the 1970's, aspirin side effects made it one of the top ten  drugs for adverse reactions! While some reactions are mild, aspirin side  effects such as bleeding ulcers frequently sent people to the hospital  where thousands every year *DIE* from aspirin side effects.



Read more: http://www.side-effects-site.com/aspirin-side-effects.html#ixzz2tAmSpBM0
​


----------



## dbeyat45 (Feb 12, 2014)

Re side effects, if you read the blurbs that come with medicine, you wouldn't ever take anything.


----------



## Jambi (Feb 13, 2014)

dbeyat45 said:


> Re side effects, if you read the blurbs that come with medicine, you wouldn't ever take anything.




WHAT? Sometimes the side effects are the best part!


----------



## rt3 (Feb 19, 2014)

finally got a chance to get to this. Encephalitis lethargic is due do a poststreptococcal autoimmune response. and not due to aspirin either. brain fluid extract showed muramyl peptide or IL-1 (interleukin) a family of cytokines. , probably by inhibiting serotonergic neurons. (wont go into the mechanism). the aspirin probably knocked down the inflammation response in a good way, but was caught holding the smoking gun. Most cases of people having elevated cytokines also have depression---  inflammation=sleep disturbance, depression etc.

willow aspirin is mostly methyl salicylate , aspirin is acetyl salicylic acid

fresh eggs (yolk part), and butter made from cows eating real fresh grass contain large amounts of vit. K2, responsible for bone density among other things, and one of the only sources. 

holistic=good medicine


----------



## OhZone (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow, thanks for the info Jambi.
I did notice one thing not said about Aspirin which is very important and the writer/researcher is remiss in not mentioning it. 
Aspirin can cause a severe allergic reaction releasing Histamine. It is the Histamine which causes inflammation and results in outpouring of fluids i.e. runny nose, itchy eyes AND *Swelling and fluid accumulation in the Lungs making the fertile medium in which that Bacteria grows.*

We are told that Histamine is part of the immune system and therefore I think they are wrong about it suppressing the immune system.  It actually is the cause of this huge Cytokine Storm that ultimately was the cause of death for those flu victims.


----------

